# Using Uber gift card without credit card



## Steven Le (Dec 29, 2016)

So my nephew is about 16 years old and is always buggin about rides. He doesn't have a card, so I was thinking of getting him an Uber gift card. So can he use use uber without putting in credit card info and just using the gift card?


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Minors are not allowed to travel alone in uber or lyft. Some drivers look past this but they shouldn't. Our insurance from Uber does not cover minors. Uber does not convey this to it's customers but they should.


----------



## Steven Le (Dec 29, 2016)

Mb4birdie said:


> Minors are not allowed to travel alone in uber or lyft. Some drivers look past this but they shouldn't. Our insurance from Uber does not cover minors. Uber does not convey this to it's customers but they should.


Hi thank you for your concern, but I just need an answer to the question.


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Unbelievable! So you don't care what happens to an uber driver when he gets in an accident with a minor? I'm not going to risk losing my home over taking a teenager to the mall. PAXS just don't care about the drivers. As long as it cheap and they don't have to tip!


----------



## Evilblues77 (Dec 7, 2016)

I get underage riders all of the time, from school, to school, on weekends, some even have kids of their own. Some have their parents request the Uber and have us pick them up at the destination.


----------

